# turbo failure?



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

just asking a general question.... what could possibly fail on a brand-new, factory-installed turbo setup? the reason i ask, is that my dad wants to trade in his n/a pt cruiser that he has on lease for a new turbo pt cruiser. after the sticker shock, (they were asking 28G) he found out that the turbocharger is only under warranty for 1 year, while the rest of the powertrain has the 7/7000 or whatever it was... so why would they only warranty the turbo for 1 year? is there something that might fail prematurely, that would only be in the turbocharger? dont say anything about daimler-chrysler quality... they make mercedes-benz and i have a turbocharged caravan (stock) that has had no problems at all, except for accessories and i blew a front seal, i think it was (camshaft seal?) but its 13 years old!


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Probably because most people don't know how to take care of turbo'd vehicles. For example, letting the car "idle down" after spirited driving to help cool/lubricate the turbo. A turbo timer is a good investment...it allows the car to run after the key is removed for a specified amount of time (~5 sec-10 min)

Another possiblity...people that purchase turbo vehicles will, more than likely, drive the car harder.

It will probably fail in 366 days cuz it's a chrysler product...j/k  

laterz...Jody


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

car manufacturers base their warranties on testing of parts on their proving grounds. its probably a good expectation of how long the turbo will last when its driven hard.

if it fails, u could use it as an excuse to upgrade to a larger one


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

Turbo seals are very weak IMO, my t25 seals blew after about 30k miles, but it was about 8-10 years old.

Best advice, let it warm up, let it cool off...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Too much baby-sitting with turbochargers. Manufacturers want you to get into your warranty and hurry and get the hell out with your turbocharger. Too much warranty work on an expensive piece of equipment that will more than likely be abused. And besides, like everyone else stated, they are proned to fail.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

haha, well... hes like 50 years old, i dont think i could ever talk him into getting a bigger turbo. at least he wants to get a stick w/ this one


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

the problem is that cars that are manufactured for the US (with turbo/intercoolers) don't put the intercoolers in the right place. By placing the intercooler on the top of the engine they fight to keep the turbo cool and almost always loose. If you notice all the good intercoolers are placed in the front bumper away from the engine compartment and in access to fresh cool air. Also, exhaust gasses are dirty and turbos need to be kept lubed and cleaned regularly. Superchargers are much less work and are a good alternative. Not as much bang for your buck but still got some good bang.


----------

